# Modern/Avant-Garde Cello



## purpleovskoff

Over the past few minutes I have posted on a couple of threads in which I have mentioned the suitability of solo cello pieces for the guitar. I have played a couple of Bach and Beethoven pieces (Bach's Cello Suites really are perfect for guitar) so far.

My request is this: for a few suggestions of Modern/Avant Garde solo cello pieces. I have begun learning Luciano Berio's Cello Sequenza, and I'm also a fan of Stockhausen, Lutoslawski, Boulez, Messiaen, Saariaho, Schoenberg etc... you get the idea I'm sure.

So...

Suggestions?


----------



## haydnguy

You might want to check out Wendy Sutter. Below is a CD of hers but I haven't heard it. She is also a member of Bang on the Can.


----------

